

Show HN: InstaBilling Time Tracker - My first ios app - resilientcoder
http://www.goyaveworkshop.com

======
_lex
Grammar issues:

1)You can expect regular update to InstaBilling, based on your feedback" -
Please pluralize update - (make it updates).

2)Timesheet made easy - Please pluralize timesheet - (make it timesheets)

3)Simply add your clients and tasks along with your hourly rate, and start
tracking your time from everywhere. - Change everywhere to anywhere. You can't
do ANYTHING from everywhere because you can only be in one place at a time.

Good luck - from your testimonials, it looks like you've got a good solution
to a real pain point!

~~~
resilientcoder
Thanks _lex, web site updated. English is my second language

~~~
_lex
No problem - nobody's perfect.

